# palabra de domingo



## DBlomgren

Here in Costa Rica, when I use words like "euphemism" (_euphemismo_) or mellifluous (_melifluo_), Ticos say I'm using a _palabra de domingo_, meaning a word you hear during mass but not the rest of the week ("fornicate" and "narthex" come to mind as Sunday words in English). My translation for _palabra de domingo _is a "five-dollar word." Any other ideas?


----------



## Jektor

I can't think of an exact English equivalent, but perhaps:
churchy
pompous
high falutin'
pretentious
More suggestions here:
thesaurus.com - high-falutin
.


----------



## guyweisz

Just one comment... eufemismo, with an _f_ 

Anyway, I would use the coloquial term "big words" to express this meaning:
_Using such big words with me ain't gonna help you none._ (I know, not standard English precisely  ).


----------



## Ferrol

No se entendería "palabra de domingo" , por donde vivo


----------



## guyweisz

Ferrol said:


> No se entendería "palabra de domingo" , por donde vivo


Por aquí tampoco. Si me dices palabras de domingo, te digo misa, hostia, pecado y salvación.


----------



## Masood

Maybe you've answered your own question. It's a _euphemism_, I guess.


----------



## Circunflejo

Ferrol said:


> No se entendería "palabra de domingo" , por donde vivo





guyweisz said:


> Por aquí tampoco


Por estos lares, vestirse de domingo es, aunque creo que cada vez se usa menos, lo que el DRAE llama endomingarse; es decir, vestirse elegantemente, de fiesta, con ropas que no son las que acostumbras a usar habitualmente. La analogía con palabra de domingo (palabra que no usas habitualmente sino solo en ocasiones especiales), para mí, es evidente y creo que no seré el único que sea capaz de hacerla. Lo que sí que es cierto es que no se usa palabra de domingo por estos lares y, por tanto, habrá también quienes no sean capaces de inferir su significado.



Masood said:


> Maybe you've answered your own question. It's a _euphemism_, I guess.


I don't think so. Sometimes they are just words that became obsolete and, in fact, can sound even worse than the current alternatives. Other times they are technical words that are rarely used in daily life… The two examples provided in Spanish, eufemismo and melifluo, can't be considered euphemisms.


----------



## User With No Name

Less colorful, but I think I would just say "fancy words."


----------



## Circunflejo

User With No Name said:


> Less colorful, but I think I would just say "fancy words."


I like that one.


----------



## chileno

Circunflejo said:


> Por estos lares, vestirse de domingo es, aunque creo que cada vez se usa menos, lo que el DRAE llama endomingarse; es decir, vestirse elegante, de fiesta, con ropas que no son las que acostumbras a usar habitualmente. La analogía con palabra de domingo (palabra que no usas habitualmente sino solo en ocasiones especiales), para mí, es evidente y creo que no seré el único que sea capaz de hacerla. Lo que sí que es cierto es que no se usa palabra de domingo por estos lares y, por tanto, habrá también quienes no sean capaces de inferir su significado.



Concuerdo contigo. En Chile se dice también decimos palabras de domingo. Me pregunto si en España , en general, se dice "endomingarse" con el significado que da la RAE.



Circunflejo said:


> I don't think so. Sometimes they are just words that became obsolete and, in fact, can sound even worse than the current alternatives. Other times they are technical words that are rarely used in daily life… The two examples provided in Spanish, eufemismo and melifluo, can't be considered euphemisms.



Again, I agree with you.


----------



## Circunflejo

chileno said:


> Me pregunto si en España , en general, se dice "endomingarse" con el significado que da la RAE.


Yo no lo digo y tampoco recuerdo la última vez que lo he escuchado decir. No obstante, espera a ver qué opinan otros usuarios.


----------



## chileno

Circunflejo said:


> Yo no lo digo y tampoco recuerdo la última vez que lo he escuchado decir. No obstante, espera a ver qué opinan otros usuarios.


Correcto. Pensé que pudiera ser una palabra en desuso y por eso les cuesta hacer la equivalencia entre endomingarse y usar palabras de domingo.Veamos que dicen los demás españoles. Gracias.


----------



## Circunflejo

chileno said:


> Pensé que pudiera ser una palabra en desuso y por eso les cuesta hacer la equivalencia entre endomingarse y usar palabras de domingo.


Endomingarse no, pero vestirse de domingo, como he dicho antes, sí. La analogía entre vestirse de domingo y palabras de domingo creo que es aún más evidente que la analogía entre endomingarse y palabras de domingo, pero lo de vestirse de domingo puede que vaya por zonas y, por la mía, cada vez se usa menos por lo que podría haber jóvenes que ni lo hayan oído.


----------



## sarah_

Circunflejo said:


> Por estos lares, vestirse de domingo es, aunque creo que cada vez se usa menos, lo que el DRAE llama endomingarse; es decir, vestirse elegante, de fiesta, con ropas que no son las que acostumbras a usar habitualmente. La analogía con palabra de domingo (palabra que no usas habitualmente sino solo en ocasiones especiales), para mí, es evidente


  

Me ha gustado mucho la expresión "palabra de domingo". De hecho, la voy a incorporar a mi vocabulario. No me va a entender nadie por aquí, pero me da igual. Habría también "palabras domingueras", pero ese es otro cantar 
En mi español yo diría rimbombante, tal vez.  Se  me ocurren también grandilocuente o pretencioso



chileno said:


> Me pregunto si en España , en general, se dice "endomingarse" con el significado que da la RAE.





Circunflejo said:


> Yo no lo digo y tampoco recuerdo la última vez que lo he escuchado decir. No obstante, espera a ver qué opinan otros usuarios.



Yo, desde luego, conozco la expresión. Decirla, cuando era pequeña, sí. Cuando ibamos a algún pueblo de veraneo mis padres siempre nos hacían notar que allí la gente se endomingaba más o se vestía más de domingo para comer, ir a misa o lo que fuera, que era algo que nosotros no acostumbrábamos a hacer. ¿Ahora? Bueno, supongo que puedo usarla a veces  (diré "vestida de domingo") como sinónimo de "overdressed". Pero concuerdo con que, por mi sensación, está en desuso. Una pena.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Por donde vivo tampoco se conocen las "palabras de domingo" aunque yo sí utilizo (y mucho, supongo que por mi edad ) tanto "endomingarse" como "dominguero". Y en este sentido, he descubierto lo siguiente:



> En México, el adjetivo _dominguero_, que actualmente se utiliza referido a palabras o expresiones rebuscadas, oscuras, poco claras e incluso dichas con pedantería porque son poco usuales, se utilizó en un principio para hacer referencia a la ropa elegante o reservada para usarse en ocasiones especiales. Tiempo después comenzó a utilizarse también para designar palabras o frases con dichas características: _Salió otra vez con su _*palabrita dominguera* _que no entendimos._


Fuente: Palabra dominguera


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Well, "narthex" isn"t a euphemism, it's a term in (church) architecture. . 'Six-bit words"? ('six bits' is $0.75) Or "fancy / high-falutin'" words, as suggested above.


----------



## chileno

sarah_ said:


> Me ha gustado mucho la expresión "palabra de domingo". De hecho, la voy a incorporar a mi vocabulario. No me va a entender nadie por aquí, pero me da igual. Habría también "palabras domingueras", pero ese es otro cantar
> En mi español yo diría rimbombante, tal vez.  Se  me ocurren también grandilocuente o pretencioso



Buenas opciones también.



sarah_ said:


> Yo, desde luego, conozco la expresión. Decirla, cuando era pequeña, sí. Cuando ibamos a algún pueblo de veraneo mis padres siempre nos hacían notar que allí la gente se endomingaba más o se vestía más de domingo para comer, ir a misa o lo que fuera, que era algo que nosotros no acostumbrábamos a hacer. ¿Ahora? Bueno, supongo que puedo usarla a veces  (diré "vestida de domingo") como sinónimo de "overdressed". Pero concuerdo con que, por mi sensación, está en desuso. Una pena.


----------



## sarah_

Athos de Tracia said:


> Fuente: Palabra dominguera





sarah_ said:


> Habría también "palabras domingueras", pero ese es otro cantar



¡Qué curioso! Cuando hablé de "palabras domingueras" no me refería a eso. Me acababa de inventar la expresión (o eso pensaba yo, al menos). Pero me refería a todo lo contrario. Llamamos "dominguero" a la gente que sale de la ciudad hacia el campo para una escapadita de un día o fin de semana. Pero se aplica despectivamente. Alude de alguna forma a hordas de gente maltratando la naturaleza o a personas vestidos "de dominguero": Bermudas floreadas, camisetas de tirantes y calcetines con chanclas o cosas por el estilo.
Así que se me ocurrió la idea que una "palabra de domingo" era lo opuesto a una "palabra dominguera", que serían todos los "palabros" que a veces se escuchan.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

If you wanted to be   and , you could show off by saying "Stop using that abstruse/erudite/recondite vocabulary!"

Otherwise, for euphemisms, you could say "Don't be so mealy-mouthed!" or "...prudish/prissy!"


----------



## User With No Name

Seems to me we need some clarification on what exactly is meant by "palabras de domingo." Based on the original post and some of the replies, it could be

words related to religion that one would not expect to hear in other contexts. (Apparently it's not this one, but it was my first thought).)
euphemisms, or words used as less-offensive substitutes for other, blunter words, which one might do while talking in church.
just high-register words in general used in a context where they would not be expected or seem appropriate
These are three different things (although there can obviously be some overlap). Which one are we talking about?


----------



## guyweisz

Circunflejo said:


> Por estos lares, vestirse de domingo es, aunque creo que cada vez se usa menos, lo que el DRAE llama endomingarse; es decir, vestirse elegante, de fiesta, con ropas que no son las que acostumbras a usar habitualmente. La analogía con palabra de domingo (palabra que no usas habitualmente sino solo en ocasiones especiales), para mí, es evidente y creo que no seré el único que sea capaz de hacerla. Lo que sí que es cierto es que no se usa palabra de domingo por estos lares y, por tanto, habrá también quienes no sean capaces de inferir su significado.


_Vestirse de domingo_ es una cosa y _palabras de domingo_ es otra. Lo primero de dónde vengo yo se usa y se entiende, lo cual es bastante lógico ya que tiene que ver con la iglesia, o sea la ropa de festivo que se lleva a la iglesia los domingos - de ahí _ropa de domingo_. _Palabras de domingo_, por esta misma razón, se relacionan al menos aquí también con la iglesia, es decir palabras relacionadas con esta práctica,  yo antes de leer este hilo jamás las hubiera relacionado con palabras de uso poco común.

Ahora bien, por donde yo vivía una gran parte de mi vida se hacía uso bastante común de la palabra _dominguero_, refiriéndose a los conductores lentos y sobre todo cuando es imposible adelantarse, provocando colas y tocando muchos nervios. La razón del uso que se le da a esta palabra tiene que ver con que en esa comarca, muy de turismo de fin de semana, los domingos se llenan de turistas que atascan las carreteras y encima conducen lento, muy lento. Lo menciono porque cuando se trata de localismos, no creo que nadie pueda decir que la interpretación de un término sea obvio o evidente, sólo porque lo es para la persona que lo dice, puede que en otros sitios ya tenga otro significado por lo que no se le puede atribuir esa "obviedad".


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Aaah, I see what you mean now, DBlomgren (thanks to Chasint  ). Well, what's a more common word for 'euphmism" in English? it's not a 'fancy word' unless there's a less sophisticated "synonym" - would you say "sinónimo" is a fancy word for "palabra que significa la misma cosa que una otra palabra"? (Por favor, ¡disculpe mes errores en español !)


----------



## Jektor

sarah_ said:


> lamamos "dominguero" a la gente que sale de la ciudad hacia el campo para una escapadita de un día o fin de semana. Pero se aplica despectivamente. Alude de alguna forma a hordas de gente maltratando la naturaleza o a personas vestidos "de dominguero"





guyweisz said:


> Ahora bien, por donde yo vivía una gran parte de mi vida se hacía uso bastante común de la palabra _dominguero_, refiriéndose a los conductores lentos y sobre todo cuando es imposible adelantarse, provocando colas y tocando muchos nervios.



In UK English (US?), an equivalent would be "weekenders" or "week end drivers"
.


----------



## Jektor

sarah_ said:


> Yo, desde luego, conozco la expresión. Decirla, cuando era pequeña, sí. Cuando ibamos a algún pueblo de veraneo mis padres siempre nos hacían notar que allí la gente se endomingaba más o se vestía más de domingo para comer, ir a misa o lo que fuera, que era algo que nosotros no acostumbrábamos a hacer. ¿Ahora? Bueno, supongo que puedo usarla a veces  (diré "_vestida de domingo_") como sinónimo de "overdressed".
> .


In English that would be "(dressed up in their) Sunday Best".
Now rather outdated.
.


----------



## Circunflejo

guyweisz said:


> _Vestirse de domingo_ es una cosa y _palabras de domingo_ es otra.


 Estamos de acuerdo.


guyweisz said:


> Lo primero de dónde vengo yo se usa y se entiende, lo cual es bastante lógico ya que tiene que ver con la iglesia, o sea la ropa de festivo que se lleva a la iglesia los domingos - de ahí _ropa de domingo_. _Palabras de domingo_, por esta misma razón, se relacionan al menos aquí también con la iglesia, es decir palabras relacionadas con esta práctica, yo antes de leer este hilo jamás las hubiera relacionado con palabras de uso poco común.


 Como dije antes


Circunflejo said:


> Lo que sí que es cierto es que no se usa palabra de domingo por estos lares y, por tanto, habrá también quienes no sean capaces de inferir su significado.


En otras palabras, que yo sí sea capaz de hacer la analogía no quiere decir necesariamente que todo el mundo sea capaz de hacerla. Sin embargo, como dije también antes


Circunflejo said:


> creo que no seré el único que sea capaz de hacerla.





guyweisz said:


> Ahora bien, por donde yo vivía una gran parte de mi vida se hacía uso bastante común de la palabra _dominguero_, refiriéndose a los conductores lentos y sobre todo cuando es imposible adelantarse, provocando colas y tocando muchos nervios. La razón del uso que se le da a esta palabra tiene que ver con que en esa comarca, muy de turismo de fin de semana, los domingos se llenan de turistas que atascan las carreteras y encima conducen lento, muy lento.


 Dominguero, que por cierto también es algo distinto a de domingo, también se conoce por estos lares y eso que, en esta zona de Castilla, carecemos de ese tipo de turismo que usted describe.


----------



## chileno

Como en todo, en cada país o región se puede usar diferentemente. También, como cualquier palabra correcta hay ciertos usos que dependen del contexto, como ese dominguero al que se refería @sarah_ que puede perfectamente usarse para los que van de la ciudad al campo o al revés, en cualquier época del año.


----------



## Masood

User With No Name said:


> Seems to me we need some clarification on what exactly is meant by "palabras de domingo." Based on the original post and some of the replies, it could be
> 
> words related to religion that one would not expect to hear in other contexts. (Apparently it's not this one, but it was my first thought).)
> euphemisms, or words used as less-offensive substitutes for other, blunter words, which one might do while talking in church.
> just high-register words in general used in a context where they would not be expected or seem appropriate
> These are three different things (although there can obviously be some overlap). Which one are we talking about?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Por estos lares:
- Endomingarse/ vestirse de domingo/ ponerse la ropa de los domingos= ponerse la mejor ropa que tenía uno, para ir a misa o a dar una vuelta con mis padres las tardes del domingo, también siempre que fuéramos a  la capital (San Sebastián) fuera el día que fuera. Pero eso allá en los setenta, hoy en día  casi nadie lo hace y por lo tanto la expresión apenas se usa.
- Dominguero= Todo aquel que va a pasar el día con la familia al campo con el coche cargado hasta las cartolas ( sombrilla, sillas, barbacoa, nevera portátil ....). También se les dice a los que conducen despacio y mal ( supongo que porque en tiempos los trabajadores de a pie solo sacaban el coche los domingos, para llevar a la familia de excursión y se les notaba la falta de práctica).
- Dominguerada=Salida campestre con la familia o con amigos, para comer juntos, pasar el día etc.
- Palabras de domingo= Por aquí no se usa, en contexto supongo que lo entendería. Por aquí les decimos  palabras de cinco duros.
En inglés me gusta " fancy words" o tal vez "bombast".
User, of your 3 options I think the meaning of " palabras de domingo" is number 3.


----------



## Rocko!

Tal vez "a not-every-day word"


----------



## DBlomgren

User With No Name said:


> Seems to me we need some clarification on what exactly is meant by "palabras de domingo." Based on the original post and some of the replies, it could be
> 
> words related to religion that one would not expect to hear in other contexts. (Apparently it's not this one, but it was my first thought).)
> euphemisms, or words used as less-offensive substitutes for other, blunter words, which one might do while talking in church.
> just high-register words in general used in a context where they would not be expected or seem appropriate
> These are three different things (although there can obviously be some overlap). Which one are we talking about?


I meant number three, so:
*fancy words
hifalutin words*
work as translations.

Thank you!

To clarify, it seems many Ticos don't know the word "euphemism", so it's a fancy word for them. To prove that doesn't make English speakers smarter, in my experience many English speakers don't understand "solidarity" and "penultimate", so these are fancy words for them. The Spanish cognates, _solidaridad _and _penúltimo _, are easily understood by 10-year-olds in Costa Rica.

(I'll avoid "six-bit words" because that isn't worth much these days!)


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

En este caso, el _Diccionario de americanismos_ de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española (ASALE) es una buena fuente de consulta:





> *palabra*
> b. ǁ *~ de domingo.* f. _CR_, _PR_, _Ch._ palabra dominguera.
> c. ǁ *~ dominguera*. f. _Mx_, _Pa_, _RD_, _PR_, _Ve._ Vocablo especializado, elegante o de poco uso. pop + cult → espon. ◆ palabra de domingo.
> 
> Diccionario de americanismos | Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española


Para ilustrar el significado de esta locución, de carácter coloquial y generalmente humorística, dejo aquí un fragmento de cierto artículo de don Víctor Fernández para _La Nación_:


> Refulgente, menguados, nervudo, inicuo, esbirros, grey, abyección, inicua, tul, pendón... El pasado 14 de setiembre, mientras dejaba que la memoria me condujera en automático por la letra del _Himno Patriótico del 15 de Setiembre_, volvió a mí el mismo pensamiento que me asalta año con año cuando escucho la característica introducción de ese canto patrio: “Este himno está cargado de palabras de domingo”.
> 
> Zapping: 'Nervudo' y otras palabras de domingo


Las palabras introductorias de dicho artículo ejemplifican el tipo de vocablos al que se hace referencia con _palabras de domingo_: voces rebuscadas, literarias o poéticas, a veces técnicas, muchas veces polisílabas y esdrújulas, que apabullan o causan perplejidad —especialmente cuando se pronuncian con tono jactancioso, petulante o innecesariamente solemne—. 

En cuanto a su equivalencia inglesa, creo que se han ofrecido aquí varias opciones bastante buenas. La copia que tengo en casa del _Roget’s Thesaurus_ (6.a edición, 2001) da algunas más, que considero también dignas de mención: • high-sounding word • sesquipedalian word (esta se aplica a palabras que descollan por su longitud) • {two-dollar/five-dollar} word • jawbreaker, mouthful (estas se aplican a palabras de difícil pronunciación).

Según el contexto, a lo mejor también se podría hablar de _{overelaborate/grandiose} {phrasing/wording}_.


----------

